# Beretta Cx4



## Akula (Feb 12, 2004)

I've came across several reviews of this weapon, and all have pretty much said good things about it.  I know, what magazine or reseller review doesn't say good things about a new item.  

What I want to know is if anybody here has handled and/or fired this gun and what your opinions are.

For those of you who don't know about the Cx4, Beretta has a website telling about it at:  www.cx4storm.com

I personally like the idea if you run short on ammo, you can pull the clip out of your Beretta 92 and keep going.


----------

